# Thank you IRS



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

The tax refund is approx. $300 more compared with the previous year. Love you IRS!










I filed the tax return through Turbotax. I didn't know the $ was already deposited into my account until today (after receiving notification for timesheet submission / pay-cheque from my institution).


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> The tax refund is approx. $300 more compared with the previous year. Love you IRS!
> 
> I filed the tax return through Turbotax. I didn't know the $ was already deposited into my account until today (after receiving notification for timesheet submission / pay-cheque from my institution).


Not sure if anything can be done with it, but maybe scratch out your card #.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Congrats. You’ve got to be one of the few people who loves the IRS.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Actually the IRS should be thanking you because you didn't collect any interest.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah, it’s your money, unless you’re getting special credits like the EIC. If you paid in more than you got back, it’s an interest free savings account. But enjoy it anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Jack-in-the-Box? Really? Is that something you want to publicly disclose?


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Jack-in-the-Box? Really? Is that something you want to publicly disclose?


Don't hate #IEatJITBtoo....rarely


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I LOVE Jack-In-The_Box - grew up eating two tacos for .99c

Now I live in TN where we don't have JIB (at least in my area) - every time I visit the west coast, I hit JIB. In Kauai in January, my wife even got the Spam platter from them as I stuck with the greasy, really good tacos. The other thing I miss from out west is Round Table Pizza!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> The tax refund is approx. $300 more compared with the previous year. Love you IRS!
> 
> View attachment 429729
> 
> ...


Can I borrow few dollars &#129325;like 34,000$, I promise that I will return it in few years&#128176;


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Jack-in-the-Box? Really? Is that something you want to publicly disclose?


How dare you. Jack in the Box is second only to Wendys for fast food on the go.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Droosk said:


> How dare you. Jack in the Box is second only to Wendys for fast food on the go.


I'm going to have to try it. Thanks.



Legalizeit0 said:


> I LOVE Jack-In-The_Box - grew up eating two tacos for .99c


Tacos? Yellow crumbly things with curried chopped meat?

Have you had real Mexican tacos?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes, I love real Mexican tacos, but there’s something about the greasy Jack-in-the-Box tacos with wilted lettuce and their taco sauce that just make them really good.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

nice, you're the 1% of uber drivers with $34K stashed away. good for you but you should really consider investing that money. it's not doing anything for you sitting in the bank like that


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

BuberDriver said:


> nice, you're the 1% of uber drivers with $34K stashed away. good for you but you should really consider investing that money. it's not doing anything for you sitting in the bank like that


Agreed- especially in a checking account. :whistling:


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Not sure if anything can be done with it, but maybe scratch out your card #.


Actually I have did what you suggested for the last transaction but for some unknown reasons I did not perform the same for other credit card transactions lol Fortunately only the last few digits are shown and the recovery of the remaining digits is almost impossible. I won't not worry much but thanks =)



mbd said:


> Can I borrow few dollars &#129325;like 34,000$, I promise that I will return it in few years&#128176;


Your definition of "few dollars" seem to deviate significantly from the norm. Only a few of the population could have such mindset such as our president. Check this out
https://www.investopedia.com/updates/donald-trump-net-worth/
I am not sure why the article author judges wealth using the cut-off at $10B... Whether you are a Trumph supporter or not, it is undeniable that his net worth of $3B (the lowest estimate) is definitely impressive. For most of us, we may not even able to achieve $1M &#128531;



Droosk said:


> How dare you. Jack in the Box is second only to Wendys for fast food on the go.


Jack in the box is the best fast food in America - delicious and affordable; also "relatively healthy" since it apparently costs McDonald nothing using salts in their fries.

@BuberDriver @Older Chauffeur 
These are my hard-earn $ after almost 4 years working in the States. Investment involves more than just "educated guess". My heart is too weak to cope with any sudden and robust loss. Back where I am from, we have a kind of low-risk "saving investment". Basically you pay a fixed premium every year (the duration of payment varies with policies) and in return, you are guaranteed to receive 4.2% interest. To me, this is already much better than "lending the bank your $" at 0.001%. I have 3 such policies before moving to States; 2 of which are already mature =) Nothing beats the satisfaction of seeing the account values increase year after year ☺

What can I do with my $? It is definitely not enough for a down-payment of a house although the property cost in Houston is much lower compared with other cities. Thinking retrospectively, had I not bought my beautiful cars and traveled that frequently, I might have been able to afford a down-payment. However, how is it OK to witness $50k disappearing in no time and become a slave of the bank for another 15 years+? All home owners have my genuine respect for their willingness and courage to make such a life-changing decision.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

This thread proves....

You can take the girl out of China, but you can't take China out of the girl.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Actually I have did what you suggested for the last transaction but for some unknown reasons I did not perform the same for other credit card transactions lol Fortunately only the last few digits are shown and the recovery of the remaining digits is almost impossible. I won't not worry much but thanks =)
> 
> Your definition of "few dollars" seem to deviate significantly from the norm. Only a few of the population could have such mindset such as our president. Check this out
> https://www.investopedia.com/updates/donald-trump-net-worth/
> ...


Trump's alleged net worth of $3 billion is mostly in commercial real estate which is very illiquid and is going to take a huge dump over the next few years.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> What can I do with my $? It is definitely not enough for a down-payment of a house


LOL you apparently haven't done much research. You could get a home loan with 0-20% down payment. 3-5% is usually the minimum for conventional loans and 20% for investment properties. I know it feels good to see it in the bank but at least put it in a saving account if it's going to just sit there. In Houston you could easily buy a duplex/triplex/quadplex and rent out all the units.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Actually I have did what you suggested for the last transaction but for some unknown reasons I did not perform the same for other credit card transactions lol Fortunately only the last few digits are shown and the recovery of the remaining digits is almost impossible. I won't not worry much but thanks =)
> 
> Your definition of "few dollars" seem to deviate significantly from the norm. Only a few of the population could have such mindset such as our president. Check this out
> https://www.investopedia.com/updates/donald-trump-net-worth/
> ...


Lexus service manager knew that you had $$$$ in the bank&#128513;
It is like a cop who is checking speed with his radar ... after couple of months, the cop does not need the radar gun, he can guess the speed accurately. Same goes for the Lexus dealership &#128521;


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Actually the IRS should be thanking you because you didn't collect any interest.


Interest? What would that be, $3 give or take?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

BuberDriver said:


> nice, you're the 1% of uber drivers with $34K stashed away. good for you but you should really consider investing that money. it's not doing anything for you sitting in the bank like that


Just think. If you'd had this money invested in the stock market, you'd have only $20,000 left today


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Droosk said:


> Just think. If you'd had this money invested in the stock market, you'd have only $20,000 left today :biggrin:


You'd still have the same number of shares and the same $1200 in supplemental income generated by those shares instead of the $25 interest the bank is paying (which is soon to be -$25 as rates fall below 0).


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Why keep a balance like that in a checking account? Are you earning Interest on your checking account? Consider opening an online account that pays decent interest and linking them. I know interest rates are low but better than nothing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Also just for safety and security. I keep enough in my checking to cover month or so, the rest is transferred into savings. Pays slightly higher interest but more importantly can't be withdrawn with a forged check.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

JIB has great Chocolate shakes


----------



## Dan K (Oct 28, 2014)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> The tax refund is approx. $300 more compared with the previous year. Love you IRS!
> 
> View attachment 429729
> 
> ...


At costco I see so many version of turbo tax. Which one did you use?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I use T/T Deluxe Version on a CD. It has everything you need, including Schedules C and SE. I bought it in December for $39.95, $10 off the regular price. This year it comes with a download option. You can do up to five returns so you can share. Federal e-filing is free, $19.95 for state e-filing.


----------

